# True Symphonic Rockestra



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Check this out. It just stunned me. A true proof that rock and metal music comes straight from classical genre.

Irony it was. Hope guess you did.


----------



## nickgray (Sep 28, 2008)

You know, I had this very vivid image of a slaughterhouse, where these guys butcher the manuscripts of operas, and there's blood coming out of paper. Lots of blood. An ocean of blood. Yuck. */me suddenly falls done and have a violent seizure episode*


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Can someone pass me the ear bleach?

I have enjoyed Dream Theater (James LaBrie's main band), but this? What were they thinking?


----------



## Texas Chain Saw Mazurka (Nov 1, 2009)

...yeah, I'm a metal guy, but that's just wretched. Maybe it would sound more amusing and less irritating if not for the YouTube audio compression.


----------



## The Cosmos (Oct 2, 2009)

Sounded like ****.


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

That is a joke isn't it. I mean, the musicians involved aren't actually serious about what they're doing or are they completely up their own arses. 

Also, I don't like Dream Theater but why did they choose LaBrie to sing for them. The instrumentalists are at least very capable on their respective instruments but to me he just sounds horrible and cheesy.


----------

